# NH 1409 swathgate



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

this probably a reallu stupid question and you are aloud to laugh at me all you want. on the 1409 we bought last week the swathgate was all rusted and paint peeling and i sanded grinded and cleaned up and painted but was wondering if above the swathgate there is a opening was wondering if they make something or if it can be closed up so hay dont lay on it. most likely ill clean it off after every mowing but didnt know if they had something or if it would make other problems. just wondering looked at others and didnt see it closed on any of them. like i said dumb question first discbine.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Probably would not worry about that as all are like that. A leaf blower works wonders for cleaning them up after use. I blow mine after each use especially if I move from a field that has some fescue to a Bermuda field.


----------

